# Insurance with roll cage?



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I am interested to see who got a roll cage in their car and got insurance with it? It seems to be the biggest NO NO in insurance.

Anyone got an insurance who is senseable and won't just come out with a big stick?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

I asked A-plane and they said no problem ,but im with Adian flux as thay were cheaper!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

im still asking why it is a huge no no. it imporves safety, makes the car stiffer so better to handle in corners. you're only more likely to survive a chrash, resulting for them you to pay them longer, right?


----------



## wicksy (Nov 10, 2005)

I made the same point to them and they said that because you feel safer, your more likley to push the limits and end up crashing.


----------

